# polished aluminum clearcoat?



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm not building a new frame, but stripping and polishing an old aluminum one. a friend suggested that i put a clear coat over the polished aluminum, but that seems pointless to me... i could always just touch up any problem spots and polish again if needed. has anyone had any success clear coating a polished frame, and if so, have you seen any value in doing so? will it reduce the fingerprinting i'm getting all over my polished raw aluminum?


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

One drawback will be that whatever paint you did use is not going to bond well to a polished frame. I would just use a polishing compound or wax on it.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

There is a clear powdercoat you can have applied to the frame that will seal it but it will dull the finish and isnt as strong as a powder coat base. Although it is stronger then paint. Clear paint wont hold very well to polished aluminum. You might want to look into a product called Zoop Seal. Zoop Seal has a new name so some googling will be in order. Supposedly the new seal is better from what ive read


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

They have an aluminum colored powder coat which is pretty trick!


----------



## Ducaster (Sep 27, 2012)

hello all
I did at first emery (1500-1000), then paste Goji looks great xt dual shifters,spin hubs,sram x9 front derailleur


----------



## ssalmons (Apr 15, 2008)

I stripped and polished XT cranks a few years back, they do look beautiful when they are all cleaned up. Problem is after one or two short rides they get dirty and lose their shine. If you are going to all the trouble to polish an entire frame, you would be wise to clearcoat it. Even clear paint from a rattle can would provide enough protection to keep it looking good, assuming you use proper technique when painting.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ssalmons said:


> I stripped and polished XT cranks a few years back, they do look beautiful when they are all cleaned up. Problem is after one or two short rides they get dirty and lose their shine. If you are going to all the trouble to polish an entire frame, you would be wise to clearcoat it. Even clear paint from a rattle can would provide enough protection to keep it looking good, assuming you use proper technique when painting.


You missed the point that clearcoats do not play well on polished aluminum.

I have used Mothers Mag Polish on raw aluminum rims followed with Pledge (a paste wax would be even better). Holds the shine and cleans up easily even 7years later.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Ceramic Clear-Coat*

I apply a ceramic clear coat that will adhere to polished aluminum. This coating gives the best corrosion protection available.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for all the input; it seems like this thread is becoming quite useful, as i dont see this info elsewhere on the forum. its worth noting, however, that i've decided to repaint the frame anyway. there are a couple little dings/scuffs that don't look quite right polished, and i don't want to remove material just for a shine, so i'm going to use a light sandable primer and repaint.


----------

